# Argenta's Induction Furnace



## Noxx (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey,

I was looking at their website and I'm wondering if anyone ever bought one of those:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjuYlMWXgtA&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

http://argenta.pl/?lng2=en

I'm not sure if it's safe to buy a furnace from Poland. They barely know how to write in english...


----------



## EDI Refining (Dec 2, 2010)

Business must be doing well. 

Did you get a quote on the unit? What was the cost?


----------



## mnap89 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi there
I am from Poland
I have not used these machines but I have used machined made by argenta. They are good company and their stuff is good quality.
I think that you should buy machine that you will have easy access to parts. But if you have some cash and time you can always wait for sparts to come from poland. Not that I say that argents stuff will broke down often but like all tools and machines - it will someday.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 3, 2010)

Noxx said:


> I'm not sure if it's safe to buy a furnace from Poland. They barely know how to write in english...





mnap89 said:


> Hi there
> I am from Poland



Rotfl..... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the furnace being made in Poland---but you may not enjoy the cost. Induction furnaces are not cheap. 
It would have been nice to know the time it took to melt that lot. 
In my opinion, that's a very nice setup---and could be used not only for precious metals, but for investment casting of small base metal objects. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Dec 3, 2010)

Indeed it's a nice setup for a "little" $7k.

I'm just a bit worried about the import cost (duty & taxes).

Have you seen the video of their granulating unit ? This one is real melting time.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be0Z0QuBTN8&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

The music is good too! 8)


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 3, 2010)

Noxx said:


> Indeed it's a nice setup for a "little" $7k.
> 
> I'm just a bit worried about the import cost (duty & taxes).
> 
> ...



Doesn't Tim (T3sl4) make the same size furnace and sells it, in the US, for $2k?

Great video of a "tundish" in operation!. Thanks for posting it. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, Jean. The second video really tells all. 

I'm impressed! A lot of thought has been dedicated to that project. It's a perfect match for a small operator (assuming you have the funds to buy).

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2010)

It's a combination of an induction furnace and a lead pot for casting bullets. Pretty simple desighn.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe a 10 KW unit is capable of melting a lot more than that. I wonder why they chose such a small crucible setup. :roll:


----------



## skippy (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anybody have an idea what the material is the two half-doughnut shaped pieces are made of (They are flipped around when switching to the tundish) ? A tube furnace I bought has a very similar looking material capping the
ends, holding in the ceramic wool. It can take screws is very durable and is obviously quite heat resistant. Seems like a useful material and I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 3, 2010)

When they set up the granulator and readied the water bath, what was the purpose of the purple denatured alcohol? Time index 6.06.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2010)

qst42know said:


> When they set up the granulator and readied the water bath, what was the purpose of the purple denatured alcohol? Time index 6.06.



I was wondering the same thing. Might be like the glycerine that use to be suggested in the sulfuric cell and not necessary. I haven't seen it suggested or used any where else. And I can see no purpose in it.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 4, 2010)

skippy said:


> Does anybody have an idea what the material is the two half-doughnut shaped pieces are made of (They are flipped around when switching to the tundish) ? A tube furnace I bought has a very similar looking material capping the
> ends, holding in the ceramic wool. It can take screws is very durable and is obviously quite heat resistant. Seems like a useful material and I'd like to know more about it.



Looks like monel?. I can't be sure.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 4, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > When they set up the granulator and readied the water bath, what was the purpose of the purple denatured alcohol? Time index 6.06.
> ...




If I remember correctly they add alcohol to the water as it evaporates at a much lower temperature than water and keeps the water cool...
I might be wrong on that but it rings some bells somewhere in my memory :shock:


----------



## nevadatime (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking of buying this machine and noticed someone had posted this already. This is the unit: 

http://argenta.pl/AFI-03plus,c,78,144.html 

A super cool machine! Also costs 4250 Euro. Should not cost much to ship at 35kilo. I'm just wondering if it is worth it. I need to make 2+ kilos of .999 gold shot a month... and silver shot - even more. I sell the shot to US mfgs and they require nice quality. And I suppose I can make
jewelry, bars, coins and such.

Is there another option out there?


----------



## kuma (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello , how are things?
I hope your well!



Young12 said:


> we are provide the Electric things at a huge discount.....
> 
> Spam links removed.
> Oz



You joined the forum at 9:59 am this morning , by 10:56 am you had made three posts trying to sell stuff to us.
Are you on commision ? :lol: 
All the best with it chief ,
Chris


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 31, 2012)

Why keep his links active in your reply? You are just helping him.

Jim


----------



## kuma (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all!
I hope all is well!



jimdoc said:


> Why keep his links active in your reply? You are just helping him.
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim!
Yeah , deffinatly my *bad chief , I did consider changing them to ' xxxxxx ' , or just erasing them altogether , I just wasn't sure if it was my place to do so , :roll: 
I'll be more carefull in future , 8) 
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:

( Edit , Thanks Oz! )


----------

